
Show HN: Best Hacker News stories, sorted by score to comment ratio - saltvedt
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/61a3db29a93fa11149d80d9f3cf441ec
======
saltvedt
I was surprised yesterday, by the high number of upvotes but lack of comments
on "Wide and Deep Learning: Better Together with TensorFlow".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12003281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12003281)

So I made this; make of it what you want.

